# A few new lures



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are a few I've built recently. I've started using shell on the inserts too. The ones I sent to Costa Rica have been producing quite nicely!! One boat last week caught 6 sails and 3 blues on my lures! Sure is awesome when hard work pays off! Thanks again for all your advise and support everyone!!!


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Where can I get these?


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Dive1 said:


> Where can I get these?


Pm sent. Also on my Facebook page.... Cobalt Custom Lures 
I'm working on a web site, but it's going slow. If anyone reading this does website work, please contact me!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

These look really good! That upper left hand corner one is tricky to attempt.


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Send me your info please, I see couple that would fit nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------

